# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  neue Airline in Thailand

## Willi Wacker

*crystal thai airlines*

http://www.crystalthaiair.com/Default.aspx

----------


## schiene

hab mal ne Probebuchung versucht,da geht aber noch nix.Datum kann nicht eingegeben werden!!

----------


## Willi Wacker

> hab mal ne Probebuchung versucht,da geht aber noch nix.Datum kann nicht eingegeben werden!!


...soll ab dem 30/31. Januar los gehen...bin gespannt

----------


## schiene

naja,das Angebot der Airline ist ja nicht sonderlich groß.Aber der Flug von Thailand nach Bombay wäre mal ganz interessant.

----------


## schiene

[quote="Willi Wacker...soll ab dem 30/31. Januar los gehen...bin gespannt[/quote]

da geht noch nix  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...vieleicht meinten die Januar 2015
Thaistile halt   ::

----------


## schiene

> ...vieleicht meinten die Januar 2015
> Thaistile halt


gut möglich,eine Buchung geht da immer noch nicht!!

----------


## burny63

We apologize to delay our first flight.
CTA Fleet is in Montpellier, Fracne and finished a demo flight sucessfully on 31st of January 2011. However, It's occured technical snags and then CTA Fleet is under the repair. CTA think safety is the first for customers so we decided to postpone our first flight. 

we expect our fleet will be in Thailand on 12 of March 2011 and our first flight will be the end of March. 

we hope our customer's understanding.

Fliegen sie schon oder grounden sie immer noch???

----------

